# Diy Co2



## Mikee (May 8, 2006)

Hi ive decided finally to make a DIY Co2 system for my 29 gal shrimp tank. Reasons are mainly to lower PH and increase plant growth. Im kind of a newbie with it all but i made this in a few minutes and was wondering if this would work
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/gallery/files/7/3/3/2/Aquarium012_original.jpg
theres 2, 2L soda bottles, both with check valves, then a gas seperator(small water bottle) and then it will either go to a glass diffuser or hagen ladder - to my tank. Just wondering if everything looks okay with this setup? thanks.


----------



## Sudi (Feb 3, 2005)

2 bottles with gas and one to make sure no substance gets into a tank... looks good. - great job!

One little thing... get some silicone and make sure that all the holes that you drilled are sealed so no co2 escapes.

Matt


----------



## Mikee (May 8, 2006)

Thanks  ya i will i still havnt decided whether im goin to use hagen ladder or not but i think i may..thanks again and if anybody else could give me any tips or anything id like to hear it!


----------



## Mikee (May 8, 2006)

Do you let the CO2 run all the time? because mines bubbling like crazy through the airstone.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Neat little DIY Reactors. You can't stop the CO2 from flowing with DIY CO2. But no worries, the continous CO2 is of no harm unless you see fish gasping at the surface to indicate so. 

So Bubbling like crazy though an airstone, or better limewood diffuser is a great indication that everything is working properly! Now if the CO2 is getting dissolved efficiently with using an airstone that's another story...

-John N.


----------



## Mikee (May 8, 2006)

Hey well im ready to set the DIY CO2 system onto my 29 gal shrimp tank! i will be using 2, 2L soda bottles, 2 check valves, and gas seperator which will go to my tank through airstone for now until i buy my self a hagen ladder sometime this week. Over the past couple days ive noticed this same setup but with only 1, 2L soda bottle has been doing quite well on my 10 gal (test). One thing i want to know before i set it up on my 29 gal is if 2, 2L soda bottles will be to much? or will i be fine. It will also be running 24/7 so should i face any problems? or will i be safe? Thanks


----------

